# AMT 1966 Ford Galaxie



## Galaxieman (May 24, 2005)

I need some parts for the 1966 Ford Galaxie 1:25 scale kit. Specifically I need tailights and rear bumpers. I have a few of the original Ford promos and need to replace missing parts.


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

Try this site: http://www.modelroundup.com/mcnews.html


----------



## madmanmark (Mar 24, 2005)

Galaxieman said:


> I need some parts for the 1966 Ford Galaxie 1:25 scale kit. Specifically I need tailights and rear bumpers. I have a few of the original Ford promos and need to replace missing parts.



www.modelhaus.com can definitely help you. They also have a great '65 Custom 4 door sedan for use with the AMT '65 Galaxie.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

The new AMT kit of the 66 Galaxie "restorod" just came out last week. AMT 38379 and is either a 2 n 1 or 3 n 1 kit. 
Chris


----------



## chevy263 (Oct 6, 2003)

Hi im Rob aka chevy263 I've been building models for yrs and figured I'd say hi I currently have a real 68 galaxie fastback as well as the original kit and 60 thru 67 promos someday I'll have to post pics when i figure this site out again ive been a member here for a few yrs but just got back online TTYL TC


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

My buddy had a late 60's something Galaxie convertible. This was in the early eighties when cars were gettin real small. I am 6'3" and with the passenger seat all the way back I could stretch out my legs and still not be touching the firewall! That legroom was unbelievable. Had a lot of fun in that car.

Cheers,
Max Bryant


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Does anyone make an early '60s Ford Galaxie four door for conversion into a Mayberry, NC Sheriff's car?


----------



## Prisoner (Nov 2, 1999)

Model Roundup sells a resin conversion kit. You need the AMT '63 Galaxie #30267 as well. Kinda' pricey though...

http://www.modelroundup.com/resin.htm

Prisoner


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

^^Thanks, Prisoner! Appreciate the info!


----------

